# Icon der runnable jar ändern



## Flipp (11. Jul 2011)

Grüße, ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, und dann als Executable jar exportiert. Wie kann ich das Java Icon durch ein eigenes ersetzen? Auch neben der Überschrift des JFrames erscheint ein Icon. Kann ich auch dieses ersetzen? Brauche ich ein bestimmtes Datenformat dafür?


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Jul 2011)

Flipp hat gesagt.:


> Auch neben der Überschrift des JFrames erscheint ein Icon. Kann ich auch dieses ersetzen?



Ja, mit der Methode setIconImage

Zu der ersten Frage: das hängt vom OS ab


----------



## MarderFahrer (11. Jul 2011)

Ich glaube, was du eher suchst ist ein Java-Exe Wrapper/starter. Der erstellt dir entweder eine kleine exe Datei, die dann dein Jar startet. Oder aber du erstellst dir damit eine "große" exe, die dann dein gesamtes Jar beinhaltet. In beiden Fällen lässt sich das Icon der exe Datei editieren.

launch4j wäre solch ein Programm.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jul 2011)

Das Icon ist wie bereits gesagt, vom OS abhängig. Auch die Lösungen zum Ändern des Icons sind OS-abhängig. 
Ich habe bisher nur Jestart von Xenoage getestet. Dieses Programm wrappt nicht deine Jardatei in eine Exe-Datei, oder kompiliert gar die ganze Klassenbibliothek nativ, wie das bspw. von Excelsior gemacht wird, sondern erzeugt eine kleine Exe-Datei, die nur deine Jar-Datei startet. Dieser Exe-Datei kannst du ein beliebiges Icon verpassen.

Eine Plattform unabhängige Lösung wäre (auch mit Icon) mit Webstart machbar.

Mehr gibts hier: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------

